# is she a huskie? please help?



## josuealvarez18 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi i just bought this adorable female puppy which i believe is a huskie. But im not sure & i was wondering if anybody on here could help me on telling me wether it is or it isnt a huskie, just by these photos. I know that the alaskan malamute has same look characteristics. Any help would be much appreciated thank you.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Malamutes have brown eyes (I'm simplifying things a lot, but it is very rare to find a blue-eyed mal). She looks like a husky to me!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What a cute little baby husky!


----------



## josuealvarez18 (Sep 24, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> Malamutes have brown eyes (I'm simplifying things a lot, but it is very rare to find a blue-eyed mal). She looks like a husky to me!


Thank u so much for the information. Im glad to know she is 



Amaryllis said:


> What a cute little baby husky!


 Thank you she is.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Husky baby in the first two pics,the third pic looks like my sisters corgi when he was a baby.Did they tell you what breed he is when you bought him?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty girl!


----------



## josuealvarez18 (Sep 24, 2012)

They told me she was a huskie. That was all they said.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

she is a husky! Blue eyes dead give away. No mal look in this pretty baby. Not trying to be rude but husky is spelled with a y. Sorry I am not trying to be mean.


----------



## josuealvarez18 (Sep 24, 2012)

malamutelove said:


> she is a husky! Blue eyes dead give away. No mal look in this pretty baby. Not trying to be rude but husky is spelled with a y. Sorry I am not trying to be mean.


Ok thank you for the info. & dont worry no offense taken.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

what a cutie


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Husky's can have both brown and/or blue eyes while Malamutes can only have brown eyes. So yep a lovely little husky.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not trying to be rude here but did you do any research on this breed before buying this puppy? If not, you're in for a big shock.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

HollowHeaven said:


> I'm not trying to be rude here but did you do any research on this breed before buying this puppy? If not, you're in for a big shock.


yes what ^^^^ said ! I hope you are an experienced dog owner. And yes she looks all husky to me !

oh and there is no such breed as just a husky. There are siberian huskies, Alaskan huskies are actually a mixed breed. I would try to get more info from the person you purchased this puppy from !


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup, pretty little Siberian husky pup!

Definitely do a good bit of research on the breed if you don't know much about them. Also, if you haven't already, take her to the vet for a checkup to make sure she's in good shape. It's always a good idea to take a new pup, even one from a good breeder, to the vet after you get them.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Where did you get her from? You definitely need to do some reading on huskies!  What's her name? She's really cute!!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

I didn't mean to sound rude in my earlier posting. She is really adorable. I just see so many end up in shelters because people had no idea what they were getting into when they got a husky , they can be a handful to say the least !! Good luck with your new baby and keep us posted with lots of pics .


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

odiesmom said:


> I didn't mean to sound rude in my earlier posting. She is really adorable. I just see so many end up in shelters because people had no idea what they were getting into when they got a husky , they can be a handful to say the least !! Good luck with your new baby and keep us posted with lots of pics .


 Seconded! Please don't think any of us are being rude. Any breed can be a handful or challenge if you aren't sure what to expect.


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yup it's husky...and mine is throwing a temper tantrum right now...soooo I'm not soo happy with huskies at the moment LOL


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

That is a cute Husky!! Also Mals are bigger too than Huskies.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Also Mals are bigger too than Huskies.


usually, however I have seen some big huskies lately! lol


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

odiesmom said:


> yes what ^^^^ said ! I hope you are an experienced dog owner. And yes she looks all husky to me !
> 
> oh and there is no such breed as just a husky. There are siberian huskies, Alaskan huskies are actually a mixed breed. I would try to get more info from the person you purchased this puppy from !


Thank you for being informed! Too many people say alaskan huskies are a breed!!

Please OP, do your research they are a real handful, but are worth all the trouble they cause. If you want any help please ask but i suggest you invest in Siberian Huskies for Dummies - you will thank yourself later.


----------



## SoDog (Sep 30, 2012)

Keechak said:


> Husky's can have both brown and/or blue eyes while Malamutes can only have brown eyes. So yep a lovely little husky.


Can only a Husky have blue eyes? Can a Husky mix have blue eyes?


----------



## SoDog (Sep 30, 2012)

Gorgeous puppy, the fist picture looks like Derp, but the other ones are great.


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

SoDog said:


> Can only a Husky have blue eyes? Can a Husky mix have blue eyes?


A husky mix can have blue, parti, bi or brown eyes.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

SoDog said:


> Can only a Husky have blue eyes? Can a Husky mix have blue eyes?


 There are dozens of breeds that can have blue eyes, and yes a husky mix can have blue eyes. Huskies can also have brown, amber, hazel, green, or a combo of colors in one eye (parti eye).


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> Can only a Husky have blue eyes? Can a Husky mix have blue eyes?


they mean between Huskies and Malamutes, Mal's always have brown eyes, Huskys can have either or both. lots of other breeds can have blue eyes  

and yes, this pup is a Husky, doesnt look anything like a mal  I thinks Aussies and BCs are harder to tell aparte then Huskies and Mals', but apperently I am in the minority lol


----------

